# Where do I get nolvadex or clomid



## BAARON (Mar 16, 2008)

I have bad gyno from previous superdrol cycles because the novedex xt and inhibit E and 6-oxo and all the legal stuff isnt strong enough and I dont know how to get the real stuff for PCT. I am going to run another cycle in about a month and I dont want to mess with all that crap I get usually that is all legal because it dont work.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

BAARON said:


> I have bad gyno from previous superdrol cycles because the novedex xt and inhibit E and 6-oxo and all the legal stuff isnt strong enough and I dont know how to get the real stuff for PCT. I am going to run another cycle in about a month and I dont want to mess with all that crap I get usually that is all legal because it dont work.



cemproducts.com   liquinolv...it works perfect...use it now.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep, CEM


----------



## dmangiarelli (Mar 16, 2008)

uniquenutrition dot com has caps ...


----------



## quark (Mar 17, 2008)

dmangiarelli said:


> uniquenutrition dot com has caps ...



unniquenutrition.net?


----------



## dmangiarelli (Mar 17, 2008)

jchappj said:


> unniquenutrition.net?



Sorry ... yes.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2008)

CEM


----------



## quark (Mar 17, 2008)

Prince said:


> CEM



GREAT products & service and one helluva sale going on if you order today!


----------



## BAARON (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys that really helps me out alot, can I get in trouble for having that s#$%  ?


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 17, 2008)

BAARON said:


> Thanks guys that really helps me out alot, can I get in trouble for having that s#$%  ?



your fine...just go to the site and get what you need.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

BAARON said:


> Thanks guys that really helps me out alot, can I get in trouble for having that s#$%  ?




There really has been no problems with people getting the research chems the problem is with people ordering steriods online you will be fine


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

Can you tell me what your going to cycle in a month? Do you have your support supps and pct setup i would be more than happy to help you if you want


----------



## BAARON (Mar 17, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Can you tell me what your going to cycle in a month? Do you have your support supps and pct setup i would be more than happy to help you if you want



Thanks for the advise im new to these forums and dont really know much about them, and I think you have gave me advice before on here. I have been off a M-drol cycle for 3 weeks now and im going to take milk thistle starting this week until I start my next cycle about a month from now.  I am going to run a cycle of M-drol and P-plex, I ran a similar cycle 2 years ago with the original superdrol and phera plex and it went very good. I am running it like this
WK1:20mg Mdrol
WK2:20mg Mdrol
WK3:30mg Mdrol/20mg p plex
WK4:30mg p plex
WK5:30mg p plex
WK6:20mg p plex, and start my pct I do need good PCT advise because i thought I knew it all and people gave me lots of advise but my gyno never goes away and when im on cycle it gets very small I wish I could keep it small. I want to use real nolva or clomid or armidex but dont know how much to use or how to go about using them?  by the way is that a decent cycle? I usually run 20mg 20mg 30mg and the 4th week 40mg on the superdrol


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

for pct for this first and most important a SERM is a must i would also have some Post Cycle Support and Cycle Support a SERM is also harsh on the liver hence the Cycle Support. I would also have a natty test booster and cortisol blocker and some may even suggest a AI to run adverse to the SERM but maybe pirate can help you more there.

I would wait a little longer before doing this as you just cycled recently but that is just my opinion. Are you going to run Cycle Support during the cycle?

If i can be of anymore help feel free to ask


----------



## BAARON (Mar 17, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> for pct for this first and most important a SERM is a must i would also have some Post Cycle Support and Cycle Support a SERM is also harsh on the liver hence the Cycle Support. I would also have a natty test booster and cortisol blocker and some may even suggest a AI to run adverse to the SERM but maybe pirate can help you more there.
> 
> I would wait a little longer before doing this as you just cycled recently but that is just my opinion. Are you going to run Cycle Support during the cycle?
> 
> If i can be of anymore help feel free to ask



I dont really like to run much more during cycle because I hate takin so many pills a day, but I always take glutamine,dessicated liver,multi vit, while im on cycle, and then I do use a cortisol blocker for pct and a AI I always use inhibit E for AI and lowering estrogen, and reduce xt for the cortisol, and also tribulus, but I always feel like its a waste because I dont feel any different taking all that for pct than I do when I dont take it, and I never lose much when I get off the superdrol, usually I gain 15lbs on cycle and lose about 3 lbs after off, and my bench goes down about 10 lbs and squat about 20, but the pct I take never helps any to me, and my gyno never goes away either. I was recently told to try armidex because I produce too much estrogen naturally to get rid of gyno with nolva or clomid....but I dont know? I use creatine ethyl ester on pct also and usually I take 2-3 months off cycle before going at it again.


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Can you tell me what your going to cycle in a month? Do you have your support supps and pct setup i would be more than happy to help you if you want



I could use your help if you dont mind? Im going to be using Test EQ/Enathate 500 for 10 weeks. I have 50 50mg of clomid but I need hcg and possibly some nolva on hand? What are your thoughs? Thanks!


----------



## dmangiarelli (Mar 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> for pct for this first and most important a SERM is a must i would also have some Post Cycle Support and Cycle Support a SERM is also harsh on the liver hence the Cycle Support. I would also have a natty test booster and cortisol blocker and some may even suggest a AI to run adverse to the SERM but maybe pirate can help you more there.
> 
> I would wait a little longer before doing this as you just cycled recently but that is just my opinion. Are you going to run Cycle Support during the cycle?
> 
> If i can be of anymore help feel free to ask



For this cycle i would definitely have Toremifene or Clomid on hand. I wouldn't say you must use it, but definitely you need to have it on hand in case you develop any more gyno. I would also venture a guess that your gyno comes back because you aren't running a proper PCT. If it goes away you should be able to keep it away with a proper PCT. 

Run the Torem at 120/90/60/30 and see if that doesn't prevent the gyno from returning. You might also consider getting some 6-oxo and running that starting in week 3 or 4 of the Torem and taper it down 4/3/2/1 caps. That may help to keep the gyno away. Also, you need to take this much time between cycles (time on cycle + time on PCT = Time off) so if your cycle is 6 weeks and your PCT is 6 weeks you need to take 12 weeks off before you start your next cycle.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 19, 2008)

dmangiarelli said:


> For this cycle i would definitely have Toremifene or Clomid on hand. I wouldn't say you must use it, but definitely you need to have it on hand in case you develop any more gyno. I would also venture a guess that your gyno comes back because you aren't running a proper PCT. If it goes away you should be able to keep it away with a proper PCT.
> 
> Run the Torem at 120/90/60/30 and see if that doesn't prevent the gyno from returning. You might also consider getting some 6-oxo and running that starting in week 3 or 4 of the Torem and taper it down 4/3/2/1 caps. That may help to keep the gyno away. Also, you need to take this much time between cycles (time on cycle + time on PCT = Time off) so if your cycle is 6 weeks and your PCT is 6 weeks you need to take 12 weeks off before you start your next cycle.



Sounds good, I always used pct that I could get online because I didnt know how to get the real suff, but I think I know how to get it now I just dont like ordering stuff like that online because I feel like its gonna be fake or something. The wierd thing is that when I was 16 I started getting gyno and didnt know what it even was, and I hadnt even lifted weights yet at that time, and I ended up getting that one cut out when I was 17 because it got so big and looked funny and insurance actually paid for it also, because it was a deformity that had a change on my behavior. My doctor said back then it was because my body produces too much estrogen, and I was very slim too I was 6' 165 lbs, so it wasnt like I was a bigger kid or anything. I never had it in my ride side until I ran a cycle of 1AD then a cycle of superdrol and didnt use pct on either and I got it really bad in my ride side and still have it, but when I do a superdrol cycle it almost goes away completely I dont get it.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 19, 2008)

eh92891 said:


> I could use your help if you dont mind? Im going to be using Test EQ/Enathate 500 for 10 weeks. I have 50 50mg of clomid but I need hcg and possibly some nolva on hand? What are your thoughs? Thanks!



I would definitely have nolva on hand before starting the cycle. HCG during cycle will help you recover much better post cycle, which translates to better retention of gains, everything else equal.


----------



## Cane (Mar 21, 2008)

I want to purchase Clen from CEM, is it legit?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cane said:


> I want to purchase Clen from CEM, is it legit?




CEM is legit you will have no problems.


----------



## lifterjake (Mar 25, 2008)

My last order from CEM was shipped very fast and everything was right. Good service.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 25, 2008)

yeh stick with CEM or agguys...beware of buying Clen from other research companies...a lot of them have been testing out as Ma Huang...could be good or bad...depends on if you like Ephedra or not...anyways...everything from those companies are completely legit...I prefer CEM though since they are usually flavored.  Also while I am warning people beware of those that claim they have the original halodrol formula...lately it has been damn near impossible to get because of its relation to turinabol and the only place to get it for the supplement manufacturing as of now is China.  Anyways my point is some companies have the claims of original halodrol and some test out as nothing more than DH8 which comes down to a bullshit supplement.  There are legits out there...Im just trying to make people aware as there are people that will jump into anything just from reading labels...good luck to all.


----------



## freakinhuge (Apr 3, 2008)

CEM Store, they have very good service.


----------



## dfgggtt (Apr 21, 2010)

dmangiarelli said:


> uniquenutrition dot com has caps ...


 

i just started my first cycle and wanted to kno what and witch ones to get after my cycle?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 21, 2010)

lifterjake said:


> My last order from CEM was shipped very fast and everything was right. Good service.



x2


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

Researchstop.com is all I'll use.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 21, 2010)

*The hardwear store.*


----------



## toothache (Apr 22, 2010)

CEM Products  Great products and service.


----------



## Bamaguy6 (Jul 5, 2011)

workingatit43 said:


> Can you tell me what your going to cycle in a month? Do you have your support supps and pct setup i would be more than happy to help you if you want


Hi I need all the help I can get! I'm ready to take finaflex 550xd but lost on what pct I should take.

If I took revolution pct during the cycle and after the cycle would that be good enough?


----------



## BH33 (Jun 13, 2015)

need someone's help I haven't done any cycles in years but have stayed in the gym from time to time and I have Gyno extremely bad right now but do not I have the time to take off to get it cut out is there anything that I can take that someone can recommend and where can I find it , I took clomid, tamoxifen and anastozole that last time it went away but came back and I don't know where to find anything anymore and would greatly appreciate any advice


----------



## PK2 (Jun 13, 2015)

Get on Ralox for as long as it takes..
60mg ED


----------



## BH33 (Jun 13, 2015)

I need someone's help I haven't done any cycles in years but have stayed in the gym from time to time and I have Gyno extremely bad right now but do not I have the time to take off to get it cut out is there anything that I can take that someone can recommend and where can I find it , I took clomid, tamoxifen and anastozole that last time it went away but came back and I don't know where to find anything anymore and would greatly appreciate any advice


----------



## BH33 (Jun 13, 2015)

Pk2 what is ralox and where do I find it any recommendations


----------



## BH33 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation what exactly is ralox and where can I find it


----------



## Latty (Jun 4, 2018)

Can somebody advice me may i take nolvadex and clomid at the same time?


----------



## aenergy (Jun 5, 2018)

Latty said:


> Can somebody advice me may i take nolvadex and clomid at the same time?


Of course, you can. Nolvadex is anti-estrogen and should be used during the cycle, Clomid is for PCT.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 5, 2018)

The growth clinic man


----------

